# what fish are biting in feb. and march?



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

hey guys ,my brothers and our dad were down this past weekend and did pretty good.

what could we be fishing for in late winter in the pensacola beach area?

thanks,mike


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

nothing really

redfish and late bonita

or an early ling coming by


----------

